# 3d Programmierung, Fragen:



## Java Chris (25. Jun 2006)

Wenn ich mir so die Threads durchlese von 3d programmierung, tauchen immer wieder tools wie jpct und lwjgl auf, aber mit dennen kann ich doch nur sagen wie was wann wo, oder? 

aber wie mach ich die 3d grafiken?

und gibts vll nen openbook wo opengl beschrieben ist?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Java Chris hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber wie mach ich die 3d grafiken?



Mit einer 3D-Grafik Software, wie z.B. Blender, 3D Studio Max, Maya, ... 
http://www.blender.org



> und gibts vll nen openbook wo opengl beschrieben ist?



OpenGL ist ein offener Industriestandard und vollständig im Netz dokumentiert:
http://www.opengl.org/


----------



## Beni (25. Jun 2006)

Sowas?


----------



## justchris (25. Jun 2006)

Hallo Namensvetter ;-),

LWJGL ist kein Tool, sondern eine Bibliothek die Dir das Programmieren von Spielen mit OpenGL und OpenAI erleichtern soll. Hier mal eine Erklärung -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LWJGL

3D Grafiken gibt es so nicht. Es gibt 3D-Modelle die mit 3D-Software wie Softimge, Maya, Cinema 4D, 3DSMax, Blender, Milkscape etc. erstellt werden. Diese werden dann mit dem jeweiligen Programm in einem Format Deiner wahl abgespeichert und von Deinem Java Programm eingelesen, aufbereitet und mit z.B OpenGL zur Grafikkarte geschickt.

2D Grafiken werden mit Programme wie z.B Photoshop erstellt und dann über die Flächen der 3D-Modelle gelegt, so als wenn Du eine Tapete an die Wand pappst. Diese Grafiken werden dann Texturen genannt und können auch berechnete Grafiken aus deinem oder einem anderen Programm sein.  

Für OpenGL gibt es auf der offiziellen Homepage gute Dokus http://www.opengl.org

Gruß Chris


----------



## Java Chris (25. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java Chris hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puhh hab jetzt ma so in die Wikipedia anleitung von Blender gestöbert und reingeguckt... das ding kann ja einiges, aber irgendwie kompliziert...


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Du hast 3D Studio Max noch nicht gesehen. Mit den mitgelieferten Handbüchern alleine füllst du schon ein kleines Regal. Es ist nunmal eine komplexe Materie, sonst könnts ja jeder.


----------



## Java Chris (25. Jun 2006)

mhh ja is klar...

also ich hab mir jetzt vom JPCT dieses CarTest genauer angesehen und nu eine frage

der boden besteht ja aus unterschiedlichen höhen, wo kann man diese information setzten bzw ansehen?


----------



## justchris (27. Jun 2006)

Eine Möglichkeit ist eine Highmap für Höhenunterschiede zu verwenden.
Eine Highmap kann eine Grafik mit Graustufen sein.
Jede Pixelfarbe entspricht dann z.B bei deinem Boden eine entsprechende Höhe. 
Ganz schwarz nimmt man dann für die tiefste Stelle und weis für die höchsten Punkte.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2006)

Servus,

kann man denn dieses "blender" empfehlen? Ich suche nämlich für den nicht professionellen Bereich eine leicht erlernbare 3D Grafiksoftware.


----------



## Soulfly (17. Okt 2006)

Blender würde ich als sehr empfehlenswert erachten. Es ist viel zu viel  möglich und die Ergebnisse sind erstaunlich.
Es ist kostenfrei und bietet den Luxus OpenSource zu sein. Vorteil: wird aktiv erweitert, ausgebessert und ist qualitativ sehr gut. Ebenfalls kann man ohne noch zusätzlich Plugins installieren zu müssen, Movies, Anis etc aufbauen und dank Skripting ist alles dynamisch beschreibbar. Frag mich nicht wie das alles geht bin selber Beginner und versuche mich einzuarbeiten. Ist halt sehr komplex wie oben gesagt wurde.

MfG
Soulfly


----------



## Tim19822 (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin auch neu in der Materie, aber das scheint interessant. 
Kann ich z.B. eine schönes 3D Model in blender bauen, dass dann in Java importieren und weiterverarbeiten? 
Ich habe nämlich folgendes vor. Ich würde gerne einen Menschen halbwegs real modelieren und ihn dann in Java mit jogl weiterverarbeiten, dass dieses model sich dann von A nach B bewegt. 
Wie funktioniert das Exportieren zu java genau? Was muss ich beachten wenn ich in Blender Modelle erstelle... gibt es schon fertige Modelle von Menschen, die ich in Java importieren kann... Danke...


----------



## DarkLoG (17. Okt 2006)

Also mit Blender Modelle erstellen und dann in Java einbauen ist nicht so schwer, brauchst halt den passenden Loader für z.B. VRML etc. - ich habs bei meinem aktuellen Projekt so gemacht dass ich die Modelle nach VRML 2.0 exportiert hab, dann in 3D-Studio Max importiert hab um sie dann wieder nach 3ds zu exportieren und dann ab in Java 3D. Der Grund ist eigentlich nur der, weil ich selber keine VRML 2.0 Loader für Java 3D kenne sondern nur VRML 97 und das ist mir zu alt gewesen.
mfg
Dark LoG

PS: Kann mir eigentlich einer kurz erklären wie ich am besten ne GUI oder Benutzeroberfläche für ein Spiel baue ohne SWING Komponenten etc. da ich das Spiel gerne im FSEM laufen lassen würde und dann kann ich ja leider keine Buttons etc. verwenden oder?


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Okt 2006)

Du musst dir dafür eigene GUI Routinen schreiben. Und Texturen für die Buttons/Typos. Dann via selektion den Bereich abfragen und die gewünschte Aktion ausführen. Anderfalls doch den Fenstermodus nehmen und zb. das LWJGL AWTGLCanvas nutzen. Das kann man ganz gut in SWING Oberflächen einbinden. JOGL bietet ähnliche Möglichkeiten, aber für Fullscreen Anwendungen musst du wie schon gesagt deinen GUI Krams selbst erledigen.

Es gibt allerdings bereits eine Lib dafür -> Feng GUI


----------



## Loginvergessen (13. Jan 2009)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] LWJGL AWTGLCanvas nutzen. ...[...]... JOGL bietet ähnliche Möglichkeiten, aber für Fullscreen Anwendungen musst du wie schon gesagt deinen GUI Krams selbst erledigen.
> [...]



Hallo , ich würde gerne mal wissen, was diese Zitierten Abkürzungen oder Verschlüsselten Botschaften bedeuten, bzw. wo man etwas Informationsmaterial dazu finden kann (für den Fall das es doch geheime Botschaften sind...bin ich genauso neugierig^^)

-> FSEM
-> LWJGL AWTGLCanvas 
-> JOGL

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Gast immernochohnelogin (13. Jan 2009)

Na , da hat meine Suchmaschine dann doch noch etwas gefunden, java als Suchwort dazuschreiben und man erhält etwas gescheites:

FSEM : 

Full Screen Exclusive Mode. A complex painting mode where you take over the entire video hardware and boot all other apps off the screen. This gives you ultimate speed. The other technique for high speed painting uses VolatileImage.  

LWJGL AWTGLCanvas (nun ich versteh allerdings nur Bahnhof was die Javaapi da zeigt):

org.lwjgl.opengl
Class AWTGLCanvas

java.lang.Object
  extended by java.awt.Component
      extended by java.awt.Canvas
          extended by org.lwjgl.opengl.AWTGLCanvas


JOGL :

Jogl (Java OpenGL) ist eine externe OpenGL-Programmbibliothek für die Programmiersprache Java.


----------

